# I need an app for the iPad that will record and type lectures.



## Sweetnes (Nov 19, 2011)

Can someone please help?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you mean "type lectures"?


----------



## Sweetnes (Nov 19, 2011)

When someone speaks it types the words out. Similar to talk to text.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Speech recognition is definitely not that highly developed to be able to transcribe audio to text in a lecture environment. You might get half-way decent results (if an app even exists) if the lecturer spoke directly into your iPad. I'm going to assume that's not the situation.


----------



## Sweetnes (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok. Thanx just trying to see what's out there for that application


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can try something like Dragon Dictation, but if you're in a lecture hall situation, you're not likely going to get the results you expect.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dragon-dictation/id341446764?mt=8


----------



## Sweetnes (Nov 19, 2011)

I have that app and like you said I'm not getting the results I want in a lecture environment .


----------

